# Which Seiko???



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,

I have been looking at watches since Christmas, and have always had (without realising it) a bit of a fetish for chunky dive watches.

I have had a couple of G Shocks (is that a dirty word?) and am now looking at a Seiko watch.

I like several, max budget of Â£150.

Key criteria is 200m, and I like dive watches, but also the "military chronograph style" ones too.

Roy lists a lot of watches, how often does he get more in as they mostly seem to be out of stock (not surprising at the price!)

SNA197

SNA029

SKXA53

SKXA55

SKX007 (I like the 009 too, but prefer the black to the pepsi)

SKX779 Black Monster

SKX781 Orange Monster

and finally:

SNA027P1 (but my wife thinks it is hideous!)

I only have small wrists (6.5 or 6.75 inches) but normal sized hands, how do I adjust the metal straps (does Roy sell a tool?)

I don't like the strap on the SKX007/9, I don't like the multiple centre links, I prefer the ones on the SKXA53/55.

Monsters are nice, but a bit "blingy".

I know the "automatic" watches wind themselves automatically (hence the name), and quartz ones have a battery (so need opening every few years). How does Kinetic work??? I actually prefer the style of the ones listed above, as I find the kinetic models look too "modern".

Choices choices choices!!!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Kinetics use movement to spin a rotor like a automatic but the energy is used to charge a capacitor not a spring like in a automatic....

As for Roys stock, you just need to keep looking to see if there are any updates Im afraid.....

Buy the one you like the look of best, they are all good, the 007/9 is perhaps the most classic looking, and well under your budget so you can play around with different bracelet options......


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Buy the one you like the look of best, they are all good, the 007/9 is perhaps the most classic looking, and well under your budget so you can play around with different bracelet options......


I have found the SKX011 for Â£139 plus postage, which seems like a decent price.

There are different strap options too, all for the same price........

Can I say where I found it (as Roy has none in stock at the minute)

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Take a look at some of the vintage seiko's the 7040 is a nice looking diver with a larger case and quite popular at the minute.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Steve,

We like pictures on this forum, so a pic of the SKX011 you are interested in would be nice. Is that the orange dial/orange chapter ring and black and gold bezel model? The orange chapter ring looks better than the blue and white one on the SKXA55 in the eyes of many Seiko collecters. Not sure about the gold bezel though....just my opinion of course, I have an SKXA55 and I like it.

Doesn't the SKX011 come on a rubber stap? If you ever get the option to buy with a bracelet it is best to take it, a much cheaper option than trying to add one later.

I think it is frowned upon to paste a hyperlink to another sales site on here, for obvious reasons but I think it is OK to post a picture and non-clickable reference to the site e.g. " I got this watch from Amazon.co.uk"

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We like pictures on this forum, so a pic of the SKX011 you are interested in would be nice. Is that the orange dial/orange chapter ring and black and gold bezel model? The orange chapter ring looks better than the blue and white one on the SKXA55 in the eyes of many Seiko collecters. Not sure about the gold bezel though....just my opinion of course, I have an SKXA55 and I like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dad,

The SKX011 is the one with the orange chapter ring (something I learned about today!), and gold bezel (spinning clicky thing).

The watch comes with the option of 4 straps, rubber, one like the SKX009 (with the three bits in the middle) is it jubilee? One is "oyster" and the other is different.

I don't know where to "acquire" photos of it from, as they usually have the sellers website emblazoned across the bottom.

I have found a photo from another forum, but it doesn't have a seller logo across the bottom:










Steve


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the orange chapter ring.

Not sure about which bracelet is which but as I said before I would always take a bracelet over a strap (for the same cost).

Some people like an orange strap on an orange watch.....but get the bracelet first!

To acquire images from the Internet, got to google .com, type SKX011 in the box, click on 'Images' , click on 'Search Images'...et voila

Good luck.


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

How about this one:

I like it but it is quite large.

SNDA13P1


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Steve.

I have just aquired a "Black Monster" on an original bracelet.

Like you I have small wrists and am not keen on "blingy" watches.

The "Monster" wears realy well and does not appear at all "blingy".

It is a great lump of precision engineering and well worth the money.

Buy what you like that's what I do.

Regards John.


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

johnboy24 said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> I have just aquired a "Black Monster" on an original bracelet.
> 
> ...


Just ordered an Orange Monster off ebay.

Next question, what tools do I need to buy to change the strap size??? (I presume Roy sells something), and is there an "idiot's guide" on here somewhere?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

The Orange Monster has arrived. Just got to get it sized.

Lovely watch, solid feel to it. Not too flashy either.

Cheers for the help

Steve


----------

